# Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet SET always 10MB



## danielix (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello,

I have a ASUS mother board P5KPL-VM with onobard LAN *Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet.*

When I connect the ASUS board on a LAN directly the speed is 100MB.

When I connect the ASUS board on LAN by a HUB the speed is 10MB.

I connect the same HUB to another 2 o 3 PC, they working correcly at 100MB.

The chip LAN ATHEROS is critical chip ?? Is it necessary to have a particular carefull (cables, ecc...) ?

thanks a lot

Daniele


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the exact make/model of the hub in question? Are you using the same cable to connect the different computers?


----------



## uvlite (Oct 28, 2008)

I struggled with the same problem and found a few other guys with the same issues in the web but no answers....

One of those forum threads reminded me that 1GB Ethernet uses all 8 wires as opposed to only 4 for 100MB.
That was the clue! 

I got my soldering iron out and refreshed the 8 soldering points of the network connector...
... e voilà ... I can connect again at 1GB


the 1GB uses 2 outside wires more.... RJ45 connectors often have to suffer considerable mechanical stress... soldering points of connectors are the weak points....


----------

